

Ask HN: Which articles/blogs should I assign to my high school class? - jaytee_clone

I started teaching at a charter school recently. Since the school digs my style, I try to push the curriculum by inserting entrepreneurial ideas every now and then.<p>One of the things I'm doing is to get them into some real-world writings (everything other than English literature.) If I can get them excited about reading blogs and articles online, that will be a good start. So far I thought, this will be a good first essay to read.<p>http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html<p>Please throw me more suggestions.
======
thinkzig
I'll start by saying how cool it is that I think you're doing this for your
class. I wish someone had turned me on to the possibilities that
entrepreneurship brings when I was in high school.

Hard to go wrong with some Seth Godin. Here's a link to Seth's best from the
past two years.

[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/best-of-
the-...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/best-of-the-blo.html)

I also like this series from Mark Cuban called "Success and Motivation"

<http://blogmaverick.com/2007/12/24/success-and-motivation/>

~~~
jaytee_clone
Thanks. I feel the same way. I wish I had been enlightened when I was younger.

Eventually, I plan to build a "k-12" system that incorporate entrepreneurial
ideas. Of course, nothing big starts big, so I'm starting with minor
curriculum changes.

------
alex_c
I am a big fan of Marc Andreessen's blog (Ning promotion notwithstanding). I'm
not sure how interesting his writing would be for high school students, but
you can look around and see if there's anything appropriate. Maybe this
series:

<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/09/the-pmarca-gu-1.html>

~~~
jaytee_clone
Thanks for reminding me. I dig his blog too.

